# Used Martin Guitar prices



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm always scanning the Kijiji ads and recently I've had some interest in maybe acquiring a 1950's D-28 (preferably mystery top). 
I noticed the Kijiji prices seemingly beyond realistic. I've seen that many go by the standard of 50% of MSRP. MSRP being the price 15 to 40% higher than what dealers actually sell them for.
So in one example going by the 50% of MSRP for a newer D-28 it would set a used price of about $2,200. The prices I see on Kijiji range from $2,700 to $3,000. Most being $3,000. To buy it new is $3,400 at L&M.
Vintage Martins are worse. Theres a 1957 D-28 on Kijiji and he's asking $16,000. I was just offered a 1957 D-28 with recent neck reset by Mark at folkway along with new frets, great condition guitar by a guy in Halifax who saw me post on UMGF for $6,000 US which converts to about $7,900 CA. Theres several 1950's D-28's on UMGF none of which get anywhere near close to $16,000 
My problem is I've played a number of 1950's and 1960's Martins most of which didn't impress me. One did knock my socks off and I almost jumped on it but bought an Authentic instead. That was a 1953 mystery top at folkway. It was kind of on the expensive side as well for the rough looking appearance, over spray and top wear. Wish I was close to Halifax to try that guitar as the price is reasonable from what I see. But I just won't take a chance on old vintage guitars as they vary quite a bit. 
Another D-28 1950 on Kijiji going for 15k with lots of issues, non original bridge and other repairs. 
Now with CITES restrictions making it a pain for sellers to export over the border it may be even harder to get a fair deal on a vintage Martin.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

every minute brazilian martins are climbing, i feel that 8- 10 k for a good 50s 28 would be reasonable for the times we live in,as for martin and other makers guitars used prices, lots of people are greedy and crazy and some too rich to care,,used SHOULD be 65% of new, you mention folkway , in the 90s i bought a few pieces from them and to me ,if I was looking for a 50s 28 or whatever, in canada ,they would be the place i would trust and believe-- ps what is a mystery top?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Good luck finding reasonable pricing on Kijiji.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> every minute brazilian martins are climbing, i feel that 8- 10 k for a good 50s 28 would be reasonable for the times we live in,as for martin and other makers guitars used prices, lots of people are greedy and crazy and some too rich to care,,used SHOULD be 65% of new, you mention folkway , in the 90s i bought a few pieces from them and to me ,if I was looking for a 50s 28 or whatever, in canada ,they would be the place i would trust and believe-- ps what is a mystery top?


Sometime about 1950 I think Martin run short of good Adirondack to use for the tops and switched to sitka. Sometime about 1953 and approximately 1957 to 1962 (I think) they built a lot of guitars with either engleman or red spruce. This was not documented so they were nick named "Mystery tops". I played a 1953 mystery top that Mark from Folkway swore was red spruce estimated from his knowledge of wood. It was a beautiful sounding Martin, maybe the best I'd ever played. Structurally it was very sound but aesthetically it looked rough. The price on it was too high for my budget. Can't remember exactly now but I think it was about 15k. I ended up buying a brand new D-28 Authentic 1941 that only cost my $6,800 from MFG which was the top of my budget at the time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From time to time you can find appropriate pricing on Kijiji. At other times you can haggle and get the price to where it should be if the person is reasonable, but if he is not, just move on. I find GC used gear section a good barometer of where the price should be on a particular item. It is in USD but just do the conversion and you're pretty close.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The holier than thou Martin....

.... Sorry, just in a sarcastic mood.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

they have the same number holes as every other guitar , so ,really, they are no holier than others...j


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> The holier than thou Martin....
> 
> .... Sorry, just in a sarcastic mood.


Thats what they get for being the original


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, they do have the best sounding acoustic I have heard to date.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Unfortunately, they do have the best sounding acoustic I have heard to date.


There are many small boutique builders out there that build amazing guitars. Some like Bourgeois get close to that Martin sound. But if you want Martin tone Martin is the only legitimate place to get it. I grew up listening to that Martin tone and that is what I love to hear when I play. I've played Collings and Bourgeois, Santa Cruz, Froggy Bottom, Huss and Dalton and probably a couple others I can't think of at the moment. All great, all got there own thing going on. When it comes to a rosewood guitar I don't think any one could do it for me as well as my D-28 Authentic. Out of all the boutique builders I've tried I'd have to say Collings is my favorite. I wouldn't buy a Collings D2 of any kind as I previously said the D-28A is all I need in that type of guitar. However if I could afford it I certainly wouldn't mind owning a Collings D1A even though I own a D-18 authentic. 
So to sum it up, I am a big Martin fan boy but I recognize the other builders are just as equal if not better in some ways. If money was no object I'd have a Collings D1A and a Bourgeois OM in my stable. Having the equivalent value of about 17k tied up in 2 acoustics means that adding another high end acoustic to what I have is highly unlikely unless I win a lottery.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

A new D-28 was selling for $2100 five years ago. I know because I bought one. I wouldn't pay $3400 for one. I'd buy a few Seagulls instead.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steve Morse said:


> A new D-28 was selling for $2100 five years ago. I know because I bought one. I wouldn't pay $3400 for one. I'd buy a few Seagulls instead.


I've played some nice Seagulls, but if you're after the D-28 sound, even the top-end Seagulls don't have it. But yes, I agree that Martins are expensive. The fact that our dollar is at 0.75 doesn't help in the slightest.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steve Morse said:


> A new D-28 was selling for $2100 five years ago. I know because I bought one. I wouldn't pay $3400 for one. I'd buy a few Seagulls instead.


As said by another member that as good as the best Seagulls and other Godin acoustics are, they can't match a Martin. So why not a used D-28? I've seen ones in great condition for under $2000.00.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steve Morse said:


> I'd buy a few Seagulls instead.


Would that not be a flock?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Would that not be a flock?


If you have several Seagulls, would you then be all flocked up?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Would that not be a flock?




I almost spit out a grape I was eating!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No advice here other than to scour the shops incessantly until you find the holy grail.

I've found Martin prices to be all over the map since I started playing guitar in the '70s. It's the primary reason I've never owned one, and one of the reasons I started playing small shop acoustics. 

Regardless, I'd kill for a good 1958 (my birth year) D-18. The D-18 is what epitomizes the dreadnought vibe to my ears.

As for the flock of Seagulls, there is merit in that thinking, but one has to be open-minded and willing to settle, not necessarily a quality of tone obsessed guitar manics. (Disclaimer: I have a stellar all mahogany Seagull dreadnought.)


----------

